
 Running Large Graph Algorithms - Anon84
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2042&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ZeroIntelligenceAgents+%28Zero+Intelligence+Agents%29
======
herdrick
Anyone want to post a summary or timeline of highlights?

~~~
agconway
High Scalability, where I actually found the video, provides a great review.

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/3/30/running-large-
grap...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/3/30/running-large-graph-
algorithms-evaluation-of-current-state-o.html)

~~~
herdrick
Oh good, thanks!

